# shop time grinding & cutting before the forge gets here



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 15, 2016)

working on a little boot dagger Feathered Damascus pattern, gonna be a 9 incher....got a lot of grinding and cutting before the forge gets here. two Bowies and two more Arkansas Toothpicks.....don't ya love it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 15, 2016)

Now that's what I call "High Carbon Content"!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2016)

Nice workshop! do post your knives when you finish :)


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 16, 2016)

I will do that...you guys haven't seen the whole shop...LOL it is so full of stuff I had to clear me a spot for the knives.....


----------



## robert flynt (May 16, 2016)

If anyone wonders whether a piece of steel is high carbon enough to get hard, keep those shot as a reference. See how those compound sparks are thrown a long way and then explode like a sparkler at the end. This is what you look for when you spark test it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

